# Horlick's Malted Milk what year?



## tamuli_usmc (Jan 17, 2006)

I was trying to figure out what year this bottle is from or anything else anyone can tell me.  The lid is simply stamped Horlick's and the bottom has a 7 to the left of a P over the top of a D.  The side of the jar is embossed in a circle Horlick's Malted Milk.  Inside the circle it is embossed Trade M.M. Mark.  Under the circle it is embossed Racine-Wis-U.S.A. Slouch, Bucks, Eng.  It is still about a quarter full (looks rather nasty), and the lid is a little rusted.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Eric, Welcome to the Antique-Bottles.net forum. Horlicks Malted Milk powder/tablets is the concoction of James and William Horlick of Gloucestershire, England some time during the 1870s and is still sold today. It is suppose to help you sleep according to their Take The The Horlicks Challange advertising. It kind of tastes like Ovaltine or Boscos.
 Your bottle is fron the Late 1920s to 1940. The poop looking stuff inside is wet powder. I've included a pic of a few different types. They went from pocket bottles to 2 gallon malt shop size.[]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 17, 2006)

OOOOPs


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Eric...


 Oooorah!...  and Semper Fi brother[]
 And welcome to the forum... I have no Idea about the bottle you posted, but I saw that you were a Marine and wanted to pass on the usual greetings from a fellow marine...
 1972 to 1980 ahhh... to go back in time![&o]

 Anyway... welcome to this great hobby and to this tremendous mixture of bottle diggers, divers, collectors and enthusiasts![]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 18, 2006)

Warren...

 You're scaring me... how do you know all this stuff and how did you become an expert on "poop stuff"[:-]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Wayne. I dig bottles and I raised three kids.[]

 Now That is a scary thought.[8|]

 Stop all that Jarhead bonding stuff.[sm=lol.gif] To go back into that time means to get my parts shot off again.[&:]

 Worked with a good bunch of jarheads though and wouldn't have missed it for anything.

 So go on and but heads.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Warren...

 Sorry about that... after talking with you tonight, it kinda brought back some fond memories of an earlier time in my life, when I was lean... mean and green!!!
 (I was about 40lbs lighter!)... I almost went downstairs and stroked my old uniform!

 Anyway... great chattin with you and Pam says "hey" I'm really looking forward to the bottle show. Gonna have a great time![][]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2006)

You betcha Wayne, you betcha. Oh yeah....Hey Pam.[]


----------



## tamuli_usmc (Feb 1, 2006)

First of all oorah, semper fi, and all that stuff (2001 to 2005 modern but still a marine)   []  I was out of town for a while, just got back.  Thanks for all the info. Warren.  Yall have a good one.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 1, 2006)

No Prob Eric, Just glad to help.

 By the way guys in the Air Force we didn't say oorah or anything like that, it was more like "jus a thang".[sm=lol.gif]


----------

